# Wieder einmal Fisch Wels in China essen und zubereiten



## FischesserPeter (15. Mai 2019)

ich kann Euch sagen lecker ist der Fisch ja - nix zu meckern.
Leider das ganze drum und herum - egal guckt das Video..... https://dai.ly/x763qwe

Wir haben den teureren Fisch genommen.


----------



## Orothred (15. Mai 2019)

Willst du damit provozieren?


----------



## FischesserPeter (15. Mai 2019)

nein der Fisch war lecker und gut
andere Länder andere Sitten - bin kein Vegetarier und esse fast alles auch Fledermaus im Südpazifik.


----------



## Orothred (15. Mai 2019)

Du kannst essen, was du willst, solang das Tier anständig behandelt wird.....was hier definitiv nicht der Fall ist.

Deshalb nochmal die Frage: Willst du damit provozieren?


----------



## FischesserPeter (15. Mai 2019)

Der eine tötet sauber mit der Drohne tausende Kilometer weit weg vom Schreibtisch und der andere rennt mit Sperr oder Pfeil und Bogen durch den Wald. Dafür das es den Chinesen an Bildung oder den ordentlichen Umgang so wie es Dir passt nicht verfügt kann ich nichts. Ich will nicht wissen wie es bei Iglo und Co auf den schwimmenden Fischfabriken zugeht. Ich habe es auch nicht so erwartet und das der Chinese es nicht besser kann dafür kann ich auch nichts.
Du solltest Dich nicht über andere Kulturen beklagen, sondern Dich aufmachen anderen Kulturen das Deiner Meinung richtige beibringen.


----------



## Orothred (15. Mai 2019)

FischesserPeter schrieb:


> Du solltest Dich nicht über andere Kulturen beklagen, sondern Dich aufmachen anderen Kulturen das Deiner Meinung richtige beibringen.



Du warst vor Ort, warum hast du es nicht getan?


----------



## Minimax (15. Mai 2019)

FischesserPeter schrieb:


> das *der Chinese* es nicht besser kann dafür kann ich auch nichts.
> Du solltest Dich nicht über andere Kulturen beklagen, sondern Dich aufmachen anderen Kulturen das Deiner Meinung richtige beibringen.



Yeah, Baby, das ist der richtige Geist, im Ausland sind wir alle Botschafter!
Ein Glück das die Welt uns hat!


----------



## phirania (15. Mai 2019)

FischesserPeter schrieb:


> andere Länder andere Sitten - bin kein Vegetarier und esse fast alles auch Fledermaus im Südpazifik.



Außer Karpfen ,der ja blau war.
Oder China Salamander.

Aber egal nicht über das essen mosern.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Mai 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Du warst vor Ort, warum hast du es nicht getan?



Wie soll ein einzelner die Kultur eines ganzen Landes ändern??? Jeder Markt im Ausland hat etwas, was mit einem deutschen Gesetz nicht im Einklang steht. Egal ob Afrika, Asien, selbst in angebl. westlichen Ländern wird man sich erschrecken. Und wenn man dann noch die ganzen religiösen Hintergründe zum Tier-un-wohl hinzufügen würde, dann wäre der deutsche Tierschutz die nächsten Jahrhunderte total ausgebucht.

Andere Länder - andere Sitten. Muß man nicht verstehen, ist vielleicht auch Traditionell.


----------



## Orothred (15. Mai 2019)

Ist mir schon klar, ich bin nur auf seinen Zug der völlig sinnlosen Argumentation aufgesprungen....den Spiegel vorhalten und so....


----------



## Stulle (17. Mai 2019)

Wer denkt das der Fisch besonders schlecht behandelt wurde darf in Deutschland auch kein konventionelles Fleisch/Fisch zu sich nehmen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Mai 2019)

Darf ich mal an die eigene Haustür erinnern? Wir schreddern Küken weil es sich nicht lohnt die männlichen Tiere aufzuziehen, also des Geldes wegen, und um die Skrupellosigkeit der Sache noch deutlicher zu machen, es könnten ja auch Zwiehuhnrassen gezüchtet werden, die können beides recht gut, setzen recht gut Fleisch an und die Legeleistung ist auch gut, aber dummerweise nicht optimal.

Also schreddern wir männliche Kücken, weil die Hennen der Arten im Jahr 5 Eier weniger Legeleistung haben.

Mir braucht mit dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz keiner kommen.


----------



## Orothred (17. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Darf ich mal an die eigene Haustür erinnern? Wir schreddern Küken weil es sich nicht lohnt die männlichen Tiere aufzuziehen, also des Geldes wegen, und um die Skrupellosigkeit der Sache noch deutlicher zu machen, es könnten ja auch Zwiehuhnrassen gezüchtet werden, die können beides recht gut, setzen recht gut Fleisch an und die Legeleistung ist auch gut, aber dummerweise nicht optimal.
> 
> Also schreddern wir männliche Kücken, weil die Hennen der Arten im Jahr 5 Eier weniger Legeleistung haben.
> 
> Mir braucht mit dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz keiner kommen.



Den Schuh brauch ich mir zum Glück nicht anziehen, ich beziehe mein Fleisch nur aus verlässlichen Quellen, insofern darf ich denke ich auch eine solche Behandlung von Tieren kritisieren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Mai 2019)

Es geht mir nicht um Schuldzuweisungen, sondern um einen Denkanstoß.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (17. Mai 2019)

Regt Ihr Euch auch über die Schächter hierzulande auf ,(am besten öffentlich) oder drückt da der Bolzen wegen der zu erwartenden Nazikeule? Und,wer glaubt in einem deutschen Laden mit großen "F" über dem Eingang gutes Fleisch zu bekommen,der muss schon sehr naiv sein.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Mai 2019)

Nu atmen wir alle mal tief durch (zur Not durch die Hose), erinnern uns an unsere (hoffentlich gute) Erziehung und hören auf mit dem missionieren.... 

Wir sind hier doch nicht bei den Veganern


----------



## Orothred (17. Mai 2019)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Und,wer glaubt in einem deutschen Laden mit großen "F" über dem Eingang gutes Fleisch zu bekommen,der muss schon sehr naiv sein.



Korrekt


----------

